# Another unsure soul



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

*I wasn't all that sure how this works, but I checked some other threads and found questionnaires. I'll do one here.
If anyone takes the time to look through this and give input, I'll much appreciate it.*

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
It's not that one aspect or more made me unsure as much as the feeling I get that this system of personality classification steps on itself often. I could make a convincing argument for me being four different types and I could easily roleplay them as well, making this harder. I wouldn't mind saying the type I believe I am at the moment, but I don't want to alter anyone's ideas by forming preconceived notions in their heads

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Becoming a prolific writer. Becoming someone who can share what little wisdom can be obtained in a lifetime.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
When I figure someone else out and can give them input on what's bothering/hindering them, I feel pride in it. There's something in the _How did you guess that?_ that can be rewarding, as little as that is.
Apart from that, nailing a drawing or coming up with a multi-layered, intricate, shandified storyline fills me with confidence.
As a student, I enjoy the moments where I notice things classmates overlook or figure out a more optimal and all-encompassing solution for a problem through code.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
I can be clumsy. Maybe I turn around and kick something that was behind me. Sometimes I check something under something else and then I stand up and bang my head against what's above it. I've been blamed for not seeing other people that walked right across me.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I try to be as objective as it is possible to me and do what makes the most sense according with what I can see. I attempt to think of what I'd tell someone else to do in the situation I am and then see if that is something I would do, too. I hope that is good as an answer.

I can also put it like this: I use adaptive logic. Let's say I have to decide what to study at college. Weighing pros and cons makes sense partially but it makes the most sense to figure out what would come most easily to me given my strengths and also wouldn't become harder because of my weaknesses. Then let's say that I'm choosing a mobile phone to buy, to be more up to date with technology. It makes most sense to me to check the specs and compare different similar spec devices looking at price tags, as well as consider each manufacturer's history of quality (I don't think I'll likely buy Samsung stuff again given how inconsistent they are). What if someone wants to hang out with me? What do I ask myself? Specs? Pros and Cons? Really, is there something I should be doing that I wouldn't be doing if I said yes to the person? I believe every situation that demands a decision has its own logic and as such, everything is self contained and should be dealt with using the appropriate paradigm. So I don't like the idea of saying "I always check X or Y."

Another way to put it for function nerds is that I think more through Ti and Fe than Fi and Te. I don't really care about what I want a lot of the time (because I have a hard time even knowing this to begin with) and I simply do what makes sense or "is right" according to where I am.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
My emphasis is on at least getting it done because whenever I don't control myself, I can get obsessive with it being perfect. I don't like mediocrity but I also can get stuck mentally conceptualizing what I have to do and then spare too little time to get it done properly.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
Sorry, my memory of events is flimsy. The only thing that comes to my mind is my last meaningful relationship. Those allnighter video calls talking about anything with her were probably the most fulfilling experience I had.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
I theorize, read about it, consult people sometimes if I'm not feeling like too much of a hermit. I have a tendency to run from hands-on experience.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
As a writer and an artist, I'm very organized. I have all my writings, projects and drawings filed properly. As a student of computer science, I'm absolutely messy. I have one notebook for all subjects and most of the time don't bother take notes. I don't know where I leave the notes I take if I ever pull the pages out of my notebook, too.
Physically, I forget to take care of my appearance if I don't have to deal with anything important.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I first check them internally for logical consistency. Once it passes, I start considering if it even is something that's worth thinking about or if it's just any other random thought that nobody would care about. If it seems to be mildly interesting, I debate it with people close to me to see if it is interesting enough to develop. If it seems to be very interesting, I keep it to myself because I can get a bit paranoid of people taking it away from me. I know that's unreasonable, too.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I find harmony by keeping quiet in groups and letting people be. I don't see much point in intervening because I don't like being a parent-type of person with others. I don't feel like I have much I believe in myself, so I don't have much to defend or stand up for either. So I simply watch others and build conclusions about them internally.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I never talk without having thought about whether what I'll say makes any sense at all and I try to censor anything I think would start shit by offending the other person since I'm just tired of people and their triggers.
I can get too shy in group discussions so I feel more comfortable with one on one, although that also means I can't get away with nodding all the time and that the other person's attention is focused on me. I guess both ways have something I don't like. I prefer one on one, still.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
Ironically enough, even though I like to check every platform I leap to, I look up to people who speak through actions and not words. There's something about quiet types that simply do that gets to me. I don't think I'm particularly good at either doing or talking.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
I don't remember the last time something like this happened lol
Knowing myself, though, I would rather stay home and watch my favorite show. I feel unsafe and paranoid when I go out at night.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
It depends on what the source of my stress even is to begin with. If it is a person then I calmly explain why they are a waste of existence and should just move in to their mother's basement where they can't bother anyone ever again. If it's a situation, I either try to figure out how to deal with it or look for someone to help me think.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
I try not to dislike other people since I don't like being disliked myself. Even then, there are some things that I find unpleasant in others. Loud people that feel uncomfortable unless they are saying two hundred words per minute can drain me fast. People who only talk about themselves too (which I've been doing for a while now lol). Sometimes I just want to debate something without thinking about what the other person feels about it.
People who tell me to stop being so private and become more outgoing and physical usually make me frown, as well.
At least, the variety that believes that anyone who isn't those things is flawed.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Psychology, writing, philosophy, technology, audiovisual media, sometimes video games, some music. Lately I developed some interest in occultism too.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Largely politics (although I try to remain informed at least about the most important aspects).
Everyday tasks like feeding the pets or even having my own meals can sometimes go right over my head.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
Nobody I talk to is awake right now, so I can't ask them. I believe people see me as someone with interesting insights and a unique outlook on things. I say that because I have been told that. I also have been told several times that I'm the only person they know that is the way I am; that they don't know anyone even remotely similar to me. I have been called arrogant. I would disagree, as even though sometimes I say things with confidence and make them sound like facts, I don't see myself being above others. I don't see the point in looking down on anyone since everyone has to rely on others every now and then.
I believe none of my friends would call me an outgoing, proactive person who has relatively common preferences.
I asked one friend now, a while after the first version of this post, and she said that she would never refer to me as someone who rushes to conclusions. She said I always leave space and lead with skepticism instead. She added that she notices trust issues in me, and that she thinks something from my past haunts me. She sees me as cold outside and hurting inside. Yet she also points out that I'm too intelligent to let it get to me and so I can deal with it and live regardless instead of becoming a mopey mess. On the other hand, I can be fun as fuck to talk to, in her opinion. When she argues with me about something she feels like she's walking on eggshells. She doesn't know whether/when I'm going to snap when she's criticizing me or what I said and believes that's because she doesn't understand me ultimately.

I don't think whether I agree or not matters to this question.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *
I would probably use the whole day reading or writing/drawing. As of late I kind of want to spend a day or two beating Silent Hill 2 and 3 since those have been pending on my list forever. Song of Saya too.



_*And that concludes it. Thanks for making it this far if you didn't skip the questions and answers.
Thanks to @Herp for the questionnaire, by the way*_


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

INTP with an artsie bent?


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

RexMaximus said:


> INTP with an artsie bent?


Would you mind explaining how you reached that conclusion?


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

The parts about being efficient, enjoying figuring people out, and constructing an intricate system. Being objective. Adaptive logic. Not caring as much about your appearance (favors P over J). 

One of the biggest keys that you could be Ti dom, as I'm rereading and trying to re-figure my reasons, is checking for internal logical consistency. Preferring group unity favors Fe over Fi. Liking 1 to 1 and thinking before you speak favors introversion, and you also don't talk a lot about other people playing a huge role in your life. Also not liking loud people, would rather stay in etc. 

I'd say definitely INT, and just a tonal thing you write in a manner that's much more similar to what I see on the INTP forum vs the INTJ forum.


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

Def Ne user. I'd say INTP with a 4 somewhere in the enneagram.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

@RexMaximus interesting, yeah. Seems you are typing by dichotomies. @Mafioso I never related much with Ne as a function, however. Would you mind quoting some things I said that show Ne?


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

huhman said:


> @RexMaximus interesting, yeah. Seems you are typing by dichotomies. @Mafioso I never related much with Ne as a function, however. Would you mind quoting some things I said that show Ne?


That's just the easiest way to explain why I type how I do. I type by feel/vibe whatever, then look to what you said to match letters and functions. How do you think you you relate to INTP? I'd say you're Ti dom for sure. You don't seem ISTP, especially with interests in philosophy and stuff, but I'm not very familiar with ISTPs outside of the surface level.


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

huhman said:


> @RexMaximus interesting, yeah. Seems you are typing by dichotomies. @Mafioso I never related much with Ne as a function, however. Would you mind quoting some things I said that show Ne?


The answers to 4,7,9,17, and 18.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

RexMaximus said:


> That's just the easiest way to explain why I type how I do. I type by feel/vibe whatever, then look to what you said to match letters and functions. How do you think you you relate to INTP? I'd say you're Ti dom for sure. You don't seem ISTP, especially with interests in philosophy and stuff, but I'm not very familiar with ISTPs outside of the surface level.


When I stated that there's a few types I relate to, in the answer to question #1, INTP is one of those. ISTP too although not as much because I'm not that sensory or earthly, quite the opposite and I have to make a conscious effort to come back from the dreamworld.

I'm not sure I relate all that much with INTP however, personally. I may be wrong or simply a rare kind of that type that doesn't do things too similarly to the global descriptions. Often when I see INTPs talking, I don't necessarily think I'm much like them, either. My interests in psychology, society, narrative, poetry, art. Those always came off as more F than T to me as well, but I do relate with Ti a lot more than with Fi. I honestly don't understand Fi any more than myself sometimes beating myself up for having no values or anything I really care about in ways I see Fi users caring about. That could just be Fe feelings of fakeness, too.



Mafioso said:


> The answers to 4,7,9,17, and 18.


Interesting. That could be seen as poor, inferior Se to me too. All of those, really. If anything, having "poor memory" kind of indicates that Si isn't there very much, too.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

Do some soul searching. You could just be an abnormal INTP


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

Poor memory seems to indicate low Si, no?


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd say either INTP or ENTP, though I'm slightly leaning towards INTP.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Mafioso said:


> Poor memory seems to indicate low Si, no?


Being clumsy with the exterior seems to indicate low Se, too. I'm not sure which to pay more attention to. I don't have poor memory, it's rather excellent. I have poor memory about events, however, and excellent memory about facts, knowledge and words.


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

huhman said:


> Being clumsy with the exterior seems to indicate low Se, too. I'm not sure which to pay more attention to. I don't have poor memory, it's rather excellent. I have poor memory about events, however, and excellent memory about facts, knowledge and words.


I am exactly the same, and I'm an ENTP. Poor memory with regards to events, Amazing memory with regards to knowledge. 

Every Ne dom/aux i've ever met has been clumsy.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Mafioso said:


> I am exactly the same, and I'm an ENTP. Poor memory with regards to events, Amazing memory with regards to knowledge.
> 
> Every Ne dom/aux i've ever met has been clumsy.


Worth considering. It still seems to be more of an N thing than Ne specifically, so I'll take it as such.


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

huhman said:


> Worth considering. It still seems to be more of an N thing than Ne specifically, so I'll take it as such.


Ne has more of a reputation for it, but I digress.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Mafioso said:


> Ne has more of a reputation for it, but I digress.


Of course. As I said, I think it's worth paying attention to.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

RexMaximus said:


> Do some soul searching. You could just be an abnormal INTP


I saw this last night and didn't have the energy to type a response to it but I can't believe I overlooked this one initially.
If I were to go with the idea that I'm an abnormal variant of my given type (whichever that is), then I should consider how I could abnormally fit many others as well.


----------



## Candy007 (Aug 5, 2014)

You strike me as an INTP, you mentioned some pretty stereotypical traits.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Seems to be consensual at this point


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Mafioso said:


> Poor memory seems to indicate low Si, no?


Not really, no.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

I see INTP too with you.

For what it's worth, I don't much relate with the stereotypical INTPs either, and I'm also a prolific writer myself. So yeah, stereotypes don't count.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Shroud Shifter said:


> I see INTP too with you.
> For what it's worth, I don't much relate with the stereotypical INTPs either, and I'm also a prolific writer myself. So yeah, stereotypes don't count.


What I'm thinking is that accepting that reasoning would mean I'd also have to consider myself being a nonstereotypical something else, you know? I really don't relate with Ne and Si, so I have trouble with simply accepting INTP as my type. All that people here typing me as INTP tells me is that the way I communicate is very Ti styled.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

something about INTP doesn't sit right


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> Not really, no.


It does. Not poor memory of knowledge, but poor memory of small things, like where you parked your car or where you left your phone.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

myjazz said:


> something about INTP doesn't sit right


Despite people calling me one, I'm mostly considering ISTP, INFJ and INTJ but not really INTP. I don't see how they see any Ne in me.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

huhman said:


> Despite people calling me one, I'm mostly considering ISTP, INFJ and INTJ but not really INTP. I don't see how they see any Ne in me.


I was thinking more ISTP than INTP also with a possibility of INTJ. You seem more Te than Ti

So far I will say INTJ


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

myjazz said:


> I was thinking more ISTP than INTP also with a possibility of INTJ. You seem more Te than Ti
> 
> So far I will say INTJ


10 and 19 definitely show Ti dom. 11 shows Fe>Fi. And I see no Ni. 

Not INTJ


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

myjazz said:


> I was thinking more ISTP than INTP also with a possibility of INTJ. You seem more Te than Ti
> So far I will say INTJ


I don't know if I have tertiary Fi however, that's the one, single thing that keeps me from being final on INTJ.


RexMaximus said:


> 10 and 19 definitely show Ti dom. 11 shows Fe>Fi. And I see no Ni.
> Not INTJ


Something so poorly elaborated on won't convince me really. I see no Ne, not INTP is the same kind of argument coming from my side and I know how weak it is as an argument without any specification.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

huhman said:


> I don't know if I have tertiary Fi however, that's the one, single thing that keeps me from being final on INTJ.
> 
> Something so poorly elaborated on won't convince me really. I see no Ne, not INTP is the same kind of argument coming from my side and I know how weak it is as an argument without any specification.


What is your thoughts about when your friend said it can be like walking on eggshells not knowing when you might snap?
And your remark about it

Or when your friend said "Yet she also points out that I'm too intelligent to let it get to me and so I can deal with it and live regardless instead of becoming a mopey mess"


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

myjazz said:


> What is your thoughts about when your friend said it can be like walking on eggshells not knowing when you might snap?
> And your remark about it


I just thought that it probably came from me being defensive about something or a bit too intense which might have made her wary of me in general. My initial response to it was curiosity, "why?", and then thinking what I specified.


myjazz said:


> Or when your friend said "Yet she also points out that I'm too intelligent to let it get to me and so I can deal with it and live regardless instead of becoming a mopey mess"


It means that I don't like moping and venting in any unreasonable manner. If I have a problem I try to sort it out on my own, and if I can't I try to sort out how to ask for help. To me, the idea that she said about me means I'm grown up and I don't like bothering others with my shit the way I don't like it when others come bother me with their shit unless they thought about it a lot before.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

huhman said:


> I don't know if I have tertiary Fi however, that's the one, single thing that keeps me from being final on INTJ.
> 
> Something so poorly elaborated on won't convince me really. I see no Ne, not INTP is the same kind of argument coming from my side and I know how weak it is as an argument without any specification.


My twin brother is an INTP. I'm an INTJ. I know and understand the differences very well. INTJ and INTP are very different when it comes to cognitive styles and behavior, but similar in interests and hobbies. 

You're not assertive like INTJs often are. Your posting style is more similar to that of what's on the INTP forum than the INTJ forum. 

You don't show any qualities of an Ni dom, or that you have Fi at all. You could make a weak case for Te, but that's it. 

Your answer in 9 and 19 reference checking stuff for logical consistency. That's practically textbook Ti dom. And in number 11, you say you'd prefer to keep quiet and juts get along with everyone. That's evidence of inferior Fe. INTJs are much more confrontational. Your Ne is probably weaker, or you just don't understand it as a function. Being forgetful of minor details is Si, which you mention. 

I see no good reason for you to be INTJ, and every reason for you to be a quirky INTP. 
@Stawker, do you think the OP is INTJ or INTP


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Also I noticed you mention that your nothing like Fi dom's but I havn't heard you mention anything about stacking preference differences.
What do you believe someone with Tert Fi should be like?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

RexMaximus said:


> My twin brother is an INTP. I'm an INTJ. I know and understand the differences very well. INTJ and INTP are very different when it comes to cognitive styles and behavior, but similar in interests and hobbies.
> 
> You're not assertive like INTJs often are. Your posting style is more similar to that of what's on the INTP forum than the INTJ forum.
> 
> ...


How can people say she is a non stereotypical INTP?

And can't say the same thing about INTJ?

Earlier you was using Dichotomies and now your saying she's just like yourTwin brother

And #11 does not say she find Harmony in the enviroment she stated she finds harmony inward. Nothing about Fe harmony in what she said
A lot what she states that you picked out can be very much said for Te or Fi as well


I dont want to walk on eggshells here as well so how about we take it down a notch. This isn't some T debate


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

RexMaximus said:


> @Stawker, do you think the OP is INTJ or INTP


I don't know about you, or anyone else, but reading that entire OP was like... reading my own interview. I'm both astounded at how identical @huhman and I am and am also disappointed because I thought I was the only one like this. Clearly an INTJ.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

RexMaximus said:


> My twin brother is an INTP. I'm an INTJ. I know and understand the differences very well. INTJ and INTP are very different when it comes to cognitive styles and behavior, but similar in interests and hobbies.
> You're not assertive like INTJs often are. Your posting style is more similar to that of what's on the INTP forum than the INTJ forum.
> Your answer in 9 and 19 reference checking stuff for logical consistency. That's practically textbook Ti dom. And in number 11, you say you'd prefer to keep quiet and juts get along with everyone. That's evidence of inferior Fe. INTJs are much more confrontational. Your Ne is probably weaker, or you just don't understand it as a function. Being forgetful of minor details is Si, which you mention.
> I see no good reason for you to be INTJ, and every reason for you to be a quirky INTP.


I see no good reason for me to be a quirky INTP either.
As for me being assertive or not, I'm trying to tone down my aggressiveness in general because I noticed I can get too argumentative. (Kind of like now, I'm getting this urge to just say "fuck you, I'm an INTJ and your points are total shit" but I want to allow myself to be better than that kind of childish person and carefully pick each point apart and explain why it doesn't serve as conclusive for me being INTP)
I'm mostly thinking ISTP vs INTJ right now because INTP isn't even on my mind as an option anymore. Ignoring details or having little patience with them is something that Se inferiors are known for, so it's not a low Si thing exclusively. One would think that people are able to recognize and identify with their auxiliary function. If I was an Ne dom/aux it makes no sense for me to perceive it as weird or alien to my thought processes (then again there's so many Fi dom/auxs that mistype as INFJs...). "Your Ne is probably weaker" you say, which would then suggest me being an SJ which I don't relate with at all considering I relate with Si a lot less.
All in all, this doesn't even come close to serving as any kind of pointer. Unless you can actually get into why you see Ne in me, show it and explain it and then explain why I don't show Ni, then yeah... this is pretty much a dead end.



myjazz said:


> Also I noticed you mention that your nothing like Fi dom's but I havn't heard you mention anything about stacking preference differences.
> What do you believe someone with Tert Fi should be like?


I'm assuming tertiary Fi would manifest as some inner desire or core value that the person cares about but doesn't know how to exploit to its best uses. In a way, heavily filtered through Te. Instead of Fi overriding Te and being unreasonable, Te shuts Fi down whenever it's not making enough sense. Still, like any tertiary, perhaps the person finds Fi interesting and might feel tempted to stop checking it with Te, like I've seen so many posts about people bypassing their auxiliary function. In a way, I can sometimes see that in myself. I wouldn't have mentioned INTJ as a possibility if I hadn't thought about that.

At this point, I believe that whether I'm one type or another, I'm too focused on working on the weak spots I have and as such, the dichotomies become blurrier and this all becomes harder because of that balance.
One way I referred to this is that if I'm an INFJ I'm too T, if I'm an INTJ I'm too F and if I'm an ISTP I'm too N. See how for each it looks like the tertiary received special treatment?



Stawker said:


> I don't know about you, or anyone else, but reading that entire OP was like... reading my own interview. I'm both astounded at how identical @huhman and I am and am also disappointed because I thought I was the only one like this. Clearly an INTJ.


Thank you!
Finally someone sees Ni in me lol


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

myjazz said:


> How can people say she is a non stereotypical INTP?
> 
> And can't say the same thing about INTJ?
> 
> ...


She's not just like that twin brother, but they're more similar to each other than they are to me. Where's the Te?


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

@huhman

When you said that everything has its own logic, I was about to put a knife to my throat because I thought I was alone with Ludwig Wittgenstein in having discovered that marvelous truth of life. Seriously, fuck you.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

Stawker said:


> @huhman
> When you said that everything has its own logic, I was about to put a knife to my throat because I thought I was alone with Ludwig Wittgenstein in having discovered that marvelous truth of life. Seriously, fuck you.


Wittgenstein is probably the historical thinker I understand the best and he's known as an INFJ so I don't know. Even then, his insights could have most to do with Ni and not so much the aux and tertiary. Fuck you too :blushed:


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

huhman said:


> I'm assuming tertiary Fi would manifest as some inner desire or core value that the person cares about but doesn't know how to exploit to its best uses. In a way, heavily filtered through Te. Instead of Fi overriding Te and being unreasonable, Te shuts Fi down whenever it's not making enough sense. Still, like any tertiary, perhaps the person finds Fi interesting and might feel tempted to stop checking it with Te, like I've seen so many posts about people bypassing their auxiliary function. In a way, I can sometimes see that in myself. I wouldn't have mentioned INTJ as a possibility if I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> At this point, I believe that whether I'm one type or another, I'm too focused on working on the weak spots I have and as such, the dichotomies become blurrier and this all becomes harder because of that balance.
> One way I referred to this is that if I'm an INFJ I'm too T, if I'm an INTJ I'm too F and if I'm an ISTP I'm too N. See how for each it looks like the tertiary received special treatment?
> ...


I have debated a lot of INTP's as well. And your debating style is not like a INTP more like a Te Dom/Aux.

My first thought was ENTJ from the first sentence...initially I thought Inferior Fi

I can see Tert Fi in a lot of your debating, what you wrote, how you respond to your friend, etc etc.


----------

